

Show HN: Off The Roost – MVP – Hungry? Discover. Decide. Dine. - stumpzy
http://offtheroost.com

======
stumpzy
If you are on a desktop, pretend to be on mobile and slide the pictures (if
any) :D

I built this to put a single restaurant in front of my friends' and I's faces
to help make a decision on where to eat. In a nutshell, it reverses the
traditional Urbanspoon process and gets smarter.

------
ezrameanshelp
I wanted to give my location manually and there was no way to continue the
flow without that. Not sure how tiny a minority I am, but thought you should
know.

~~~
stumpzy
Yeah, that's an oversight on my part. I'll be taking care of that soon.

